# CPU defekt? Wie kann man das testen?



## HotteGKT (27. April 2014)

Hi,
die Vorgeschichte:
Rechner I7-920@3.9GHz mit Wasserkühlung auf Gigabyte EX-58 Extreme.
Pumpe fällt aus. Rechner ist 2 x so heiß geworden das er sich abschaltete.
Pumpe habe ich jetzt erneuert aber der Rechner friert willkürlich ein.
Mal unter Last mal schon beim Hochfahren.
Bios default geladen, Bios optimize geladen u. CMOS reset schon versucht.

3DMark06 lief durch ohne Probleme also kann ich Graka ausschliessen.
Ram habe ich auch getestet und hat keinen Fehler.

Wie stelle ich fest ob die CPU einen defekt hat?
Könnte ja auch das Motherboard sein....

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

CU


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. April 2014)

OC wegnehmen, Prime95 starten und nebenbei Temp auslesen.
Aktuellstes BIOS installiert ?


----------



## tachchenx (27. April 2014)

Wenn möglich die CPU mal auf nem anderen Board testen und mal ne andere CPU aus deinem Board, was besseres fällt mir nicht ein und diese Methode ist am sichersten.


----------



## HotteGKT (27. April 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6376518 schrieb:
			
		

> OC wegnehmen, Prime95 starten und nebenbei Temp auslesen.
> Aktuellstes BIOS installiert ?


 
Wie geschrieben mein erster Versuch was Bios default einstellen dann noch CMOS reset dazu und wieder Bios optimized einstellen.
Also war da schon kein OC mehr drin.
Das Bios selber hab ich noch nie geupdatet da der Rechner absolut ohne Fehler seit fast 5 Jahren lief.
Ich kann mich nicht mal erinnern ob ich je einen Bluescreen hatte.
Danke für deine Hilfe.
Ich hoffe es kommen noch bessere Tipps.
CU


----------



## pod-user (27. April 2014)

Also falls die CPU wirklich kaputt ist gibt es bei ebay klein anzeigen günstig Ersatz 55 Euro kosten die meistens


----------



## HotteGKT (27. April 2014)

tachchenx schrieb:


> Wenn möglich die CPU mal auf nem anderen Board testen und mal ne andere CPU aus deinem Board, was besseres fällt mir nicht ein und diese Methode ist am sichersten.


 Bei den Teilen mal gar nicht so einfach. Wenn überhaupt nur noch gebraucht zu bekommen.
 Und wenn da der Fehler auch ist kann ich nicht ausschliessen das die Teile vielleicht auch defekt sind.

Deswegen suche ich ja eine verlässliche Methode eine CPU auf defekt zu testen oder
halt das Motherboard.
Dank dir aber trotzdem für deine Hilfe.
Vielleicht fällt jemand anderes noch was dazu ein.



@pod-user EBay kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Da werden gestohlene Geräte gehandelt (siehe z.b. 2.000€ Auto-Navis für 300-600€ (mit "ausbau spuren") ) 
Sowas unterstütze ich nicht. 
Wenn ich sicher wäre das es die CPU ist würde man die vielleicht ja auch im Marktplatz hier bekommen.
War immer ein toller Rechner wäre Schade drum wenn man den nicht mehr hinbekommt.

CU


----------



## drstoecker (27. April 2014)

Eigentlich sollte nichts kaputt gegangen sein da der pc sich selbst abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## pod-user (27. April 2014)

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=19792

Versuche das mal unter Standard Takt
Also wirklich sehen das die CPU Defekt ist siehst du falls Threads aus fallen z.B bei Prime


Lg pod-user


----------



## SilentMan22 (27. April 2014)

Welches Netzteil und Grafikkarte ist denn verbaut?


----------



## HotteGKT (27. April 2014)

Mit BIOS default wurde der Standard Takt gesetzt. Ohne OC dauert es nur länger bis der Rechner einfriert. Der Hinweis mit Prime ist sehr gut. Das werde ich als nächstes Testen. Als Gfx ist eine NVidia GTX 570 wassergekühlt verbaut. Da aber 3DMark06 ohne Probleme durchlief dürfte die OK sein.
Netzteil ist ein Enermax 82+ 650watt. Hatte nie irgend welcher Ärger oder Ausfälle vor dem Sterben der Pumpe.
CU


----------



## Crix1990 (27. April 2014)

Ohne jetzt wirklich tief in der Materie drin zu sein:
Kann es sein, dass dir das Überhitzen beim Pumpenausfall die WLP an der CPU eingetrocknet hat, so dass die Wärme jetzt nicht mehr richtig abgeführt werden kann?


----------



## HotteGKT (27. April 2014)

Danke für die Tipps !
Mit Prime und Erhöhung der Core-Volt komme ich voran.
Bin jetzt bei Bios@1.4/Cpu-z@1.36 angekommen und läuft stabiler.
Also der Tipp war Gold wert 
Muss jetzt mal sehen ab wo er wieder absolut Stabil läuft aber die Richtung stimmt.
CU


----------



## HotteGKT (27. April 2014)

JZ bei dem ich damals den Rechner gekauft habe hat mein Problem gesehen und mir geholfen.
(und das am Sonntag Vormittag ....)
Laut seinem Vorschlag dann Schritt für Schritt:
Bios Optimized geladen.
Ram wieder eingestellt.
OC wieder eingestellt.

Und gerade eben lief der Rechner unter Prime95 über 1 Std ohne Probleme .
Danke JZ.
Nochmals danke ans Forum für die Hilfe.
CU


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (28. April 2014)

Warte mal, du benötigst 1.4V für den Standardtakt, wenn das so ist, ist deine CPU gegrillt

selbst bei 3.9Ghz sind 1.4V schon in meinen Augen hoch, wenn du vorher weniger V gebraucht hast, ist die CPU zerschossen, und solltest dir auf kurz oder lang, Gedanken machen für eine andere


----------



## HotteGKT (28. April 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben ....alles läuft wieder.
Da es dich anscheinend interessiert:
Es ist ein I7 920*C0*@3.78GHz (180x21) bei 1.3625 VCore der so schon 5 Jahre lief.
Nicht schlecht für so ne C0. Unter Wasser erreicht der ca. 60-65°C je nachdem ob 
Benchmark (mach das nicht so viel) oder Gamen.
@Idle ist der so bei 35°-40C.

CU


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. April 2014)

3,78Ghz ist aber kein Standardtakt, aber für C0 ok, habe die D0 Version


----------



## HotteGKT (29. April 2014)

Nachdem der Ärger gemacht hat hab ich natürlich erstmal Bios resetet.
Deswegen überschneiden sich die Nachrichten teilweise.
Komisch an der ganzen Geschichte ist nur das ich ein OC Profil habe. Wurde 
das Geladen hing sich der Rechner auf. Die Lösung war das Bios wieder Reseten und alle 
Werte aus dem Profil wieder von Hand neu eintragen. Sehr komisch das ganze. Aber
hat funktioniert. 
CU


----------

